# Best positions for my powerheads



## JamesD (4 Jul 2011)

I have 125 litre tank (juwel rio) and I am running pressurised CO2.

Currently I have the powerheads set up as follows, the CO2 bubbles get sucked into the 200LH power head. The 650LH one is at the rear of the tank in the corner and pointed at an angle downwards. 






Would it be better like this?


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jul 2011)

Hi,
    None of the above. Flow is most effective when all sources originate from the same geometric plane distributed even along a line within the plane and are facing the same direction.

Cheers,


----------



## foxfish (4 Jul 2011)

lovely pictures though


----------



## JamesD (4 Jul 2011)

> Flow is most effective when all sources originate from the same geometric plane distributed even along a line within the plane and are facing the same direction.



So what the hell does that mean?   

You mean the effect of having a spray bar across the entire length of the tank?

So giving that I have the following power heads, where would they be placed? All on the same side of the tank.

Confused


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jul 2011)

Yes, the goal is to have uniformity of flow. Read the following threads to get a better idea:
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=10427
viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14853
viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8849

Cheers,


----------



## JamesD (4 Jul 2011)

Jesus, this aquascaping is right ball ache 

So I can fashion some ghetto spray bar that can be attached to one of the power heads, or maybe move the 650 just below the 600 and have two?


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jul 2011)

It is not a requirement to use spraybars, only that if you use multiple pumps then they should be arranged so that their outputs are uniform.

Cheers,


----------



## JamesD (10 Jul 2011)

Power heads, internal filter all removed, now running a JBL Cristal Profi e1500.

Spray bar extender and UP inline CO2 diffuser arriving tuesday. Nice amount of surface disturbance, water is certainly circulating throughout the tank now!


----------



## foxfish (10 Jul 2011)

LOL sounds good then....


----------



## chilled84 (10 Jul 2011)

JamesD said:
			
		

> Power heads, internal filter all removed, now running a JBL Cristal Profi e1500.
> 
> Spray bar extender and UP inline CO2 diffuser arriving tuesday. Nice amount of surface disturbance, water is certainly circulating throughout the tank now!



Am i right in saying that too much surface movement will vent off Co2 lowering the levels. So if you are useing co2 be carefull as that will course unstable C02 and creat problems.


----------



## JamesD (10 Jul 2011)

They are but mere ripples! Though when I fired it up above the water level I got sprayed in the face!

It appears to be a great filter, from what I have researched paying the extra £40 over the tetratec ex1200 was a good idea.


----------

